# iMiEV trial starts...



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

You can guarrantee that if we were paying $2.50 for a litre of 91 that this would have happened with much fanfare.

It's amazing what the timing of the "agenda of the day" does to the attention that the media give to the same events.


----------



## linz (May 18, 2008)

More on the iMiEV trial...(autobloggreen)
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2009/02/23/mitsubishi-i-miev-new-zealand-tour-tubed-and-twittered/

...As we informed you last week, Mitsubishi and Meridian Energy have brought the iMiEV to New Zealand to introduce Middle Earth to the electric car concept. To help with that outreach, they have an expanded web presence that includes a microsite, a YouTube vid and an impressive social networking effort....


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

But why do all these electric cars have to be so ugly...?


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

"But why do all these electric cars have to be so ugly...?"

I totaly agree. Look back at the GM EV1 of mid 90s, that was a nice futuristic looking vehicle. The ones coming out at the moment are all plain and boring.


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

Just noticed on the I-Miev website they now have date for the Christchurch Showcase. This weekend (14th & 15th March) at the Arts Center.

http://www.mitsubishi-motors.co.nz/microsite/imiev_v01/schedule.asp (bottom of the page)


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone gone and seen this car? What are your reactions/thoughts on it. I went and had a look on Sunday in Christchurch and was very impressed. Considering it is only a prototype it is remarkably well build and put together. I was impressed with the level of engineering that has gone into the general layout and general sturdy look of the components. If only i have a spare $50,000 (or whatever it will be) I would go down to my local mitsi dealer and place an order. Hopefully Honda has been working on an EV as they are usually pretty good at coming up with good examples of new auto technology.


----------



## linz (May 18, 2008)

Test drive videos...
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2009/03/23/kiwis-test-drive-the-imiev-w-videos/


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I watched all the videos and even though they were D-list celebs driving it, and it was designed by someone who designed it while watching _Jetsons _re-runs, I'd still LOVE one!


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

I totally agree Gav. "It drives just like a normal car" .... umm well thats probably because it is. I don't know what preconceptions people have about electric cars but of course it will drive like a normal car, it just has a different propulsion method. Can you imagine people getting into a jet plane and saying "wow it flies just like a real plane"? The answer is no.

Oh well i guess anything that trys to convice the great masses that EVs are a good idea cant be bad

Ryan


----------



## Kiwi_ME (May 29, 2008)

I don't have any problem with the way the Mitsubishi looks. The iCar platform seems a perfect match for a small, efficient vehicle.

Can't say I thought the EV-1 styling was anything special either. OK, in photos but not that great in person and cramped inside. Solidly engineered but more like that of an earth moving vehicle than a design high-optimized for space efficiency and low-cost volume manufacturing, which is what I expect from Mitsubishi.

I'll be first in line to buy one when they are available.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

The EV1 was intended more of a sport roadster than a practical family car. Since it was a 2 seater, theres not much else it could be. What I did like about the EV1 is the low frontal cross section and low CD allowing it to economically cruise at higher speeds without loosing much range. Something else to consider is that the EV1 didn't have the benefit of lithium ion batteries and was still able to match the range of the imiev while having plenty of "zip" with (gasp) lead acid batteries.

While it is encouraging to see a car like this possibly making it to general marketing status, I can say with certainty that it is not a car that I instantly want based on the way it looks of performs. It doesn't look like something I want to be seen in any more than a mercedes smart fortwo.

I'm sorry but to me it just looks goofy(almost like the GM peapod concept) and despite the round shape, it is not aerodynamic. I would consider stripping one down for the wheel motor drive system though.

I know its practical with seating for 4, relatively affordable and can hold highway speeds, but I couldn't bring myself to own one. Its a step forward, but not good enough yet.


----------



## Kiwi_ME (May 29, 2008)

In the context of New Zealand roads, speed limits, and our culture of driving, the Mitsubishi would not be out of place. Body-wise, true, the iCar is the smallest car on the market other than the Smarts, but there are lots of closely-sized (and similarly unattractive) Yaris/Micras/Sirions to keep it company.

For myself, in the small town I currently live in it would be ideal. Rarely would I ever need to exceed 50 kph and so passenger space over Cd would be an acceptable compromise. Even on the highway 100 kph is the maximum required, and only for 15 minutes to the adjacent town. Other than that, any other traveling outside of town would put me out of range anyway.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

I expect the iMiEV to look quite different when it arrives here in earnest. It will almost certainly be the next generation by then. I also expect the price to be more than a little bit off putting. They have to start somewhere and small and light is where they have some chance keeping costs under control. The Hyundai Electron (I think that is what they are calling it) is curently available in NZ from what I understand. Got a spare $50k?


----------



## Kiwi_ME (May 29, 2008)

Between the iMiev and Hyundai "Electron" I would much rather be buying into the Mitsubishi which I expect will be engineered an order of magnitude better than the Australian-designed conversion. I don't mind paying more money than is economically-sensible for the opportunity to own and drive an electric car sooner rather than later. I'll probably be past driving in 25 years and don't see any reason to wait too much longer. I would build my own but recognise that a large corporation can put far more technical resources into this sort of thing and do a lot better job.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

I think your right about the quality of the engineering. The Mitsubishi will be a more integrated and developed product. It depends on the immediacy of the need. My understanding is that the iMiEV won’t be offered for sale to the general public here until sometime in 2012. By then there should be a number of choices avalible. 
As far as conversions goes the Blade Electron is reasonably sophisticated. My understanding is that it uses Azure Dynamics AC24 motor and inverter and cheap Thundersky LiFePo batteries. It uses the original Getz 5 speed striped down to two ratios (all thats needed). The car is likely to be short lived as the Getz is due to be replaced with the i20 next year and Blade Engineering seem to think this is an unsuitable donor vehicle (not sure why, though I suspect insufficient payload).


----------

